# Have you got insurance for your Chihuahua?



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

Just wondered how many poeple have their Chihuahua insured!

I pay £240 per year for two dogs, ca $400


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I do! With all the vet costs these days it's a must. it costs me about 100 Euro a year, so it's not that much....... so worth it!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't have insurance on mine but I have a lot saved back for emergencies put in a seperate saving account.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

We pay about $30.00 a month for Shiver. This comes after having to fork out almost $4000.00 for her surgery when she broke her leg.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't have insurance on my dogs, because the cost of the insurance compared to treatment is not comparable to cost. This was some research I found from the insurance companies. Preventative care is the best treatment.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

chichime said:


> I don't have insurance on my dogs, because the cost of the insurance compared to treatment is not comparable to cost. This was some research I found from the insurance companies. Preventative care is the best treatment.


$30.00 a month would take quite a few years to reach $4000. Shiver broke her leg going up or down the 7 carpeted stairs leading to our family room. How could preventative care have prevented that?


----------



## Ilovedogs (Mar 3, 2006)

I am covered for things like if my dog ran out in the road and caused an accident (up to £1 million pounds!) and also if he runs away i get money for appeling for him and a reward for anyone who finds him!

You can never prevent an accident no matter what you do!

I pay the first £50 and the insurance do the rest, they even paid to have my dog's baby teeth taken out that didnt come out on their own!

I would never dare not having insurance on my dogs, a broken leg can cost up to £4000 and thats not money I have just sitting in the bank!

Just tried for a quote in the us and its $30 per moth and includes this

"The VPI Superior Plan covers over 6,400 medical problems and conditions related to accidental injuries, poisonings and illnesses (including cancer). 
Annual benefit maximum of $14,000* 
A low deductible of $50 per incident 
Benefits include diagnosis, diagnostics and anesthesia and chemotherapy/radiation allowances (where applicable). Additional benefits may also be available for specialized diagnostic tests (such as an ultrasound or MRI) or if your pet is referred to a board certified specialist"


http://www.petinsurance.com/enroll/index.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

all my pets are insured oh the joys of marks and spencers pet insurance and I dont have to pay an excess either so I get all my money back, I would never have a pet and not insure it as if there was a major accident and I needed instant vet care I like to know I'm covered

http://www6.marksandspencer.com/pages/default.asp?PageId=PolSum&Product=PI thats my policy and I pay £14.39 a month or £172.73 a year


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> all my pets are insured oh the joys of marks and spencers pet insurance and I dont have to pay an excess either so I get all my money back, I would never have a pet and not insure it as if there was a major accident and I needed instant vet care I like to know I'm covered
> 
> http://www6.marksandspencer.com/pages/default.asp?PageId=PolSum&Product=PI thats my policy and I pay £14.39 a month or £172.73 a year


I have the same to, wouldn't do without insurance.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I do and I highly recomend it. Lucky my mum has it to otherwise she would of had to just pay out £1400 for our family dog to have an MIR scan and that doesnt even include all her pils, etc


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Our pet insurance is one of the best investments we ever made. It is very affordable, and there are many different plans. It is a great security. You know that care will never be sacrificed because of cost!! Though I'd pay any amount to take care of my Prince!!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting some for Bambi. I just don't know where to get them From though. I'm starting to work soon so I want to take full responsibility of Bambi without Needing my mom


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

I have for bothe of mye dogs. and I will always have it on my dogs to.


----------

